
Microsoft Offers Free Database Software to Lure Oracle Customers - josephidziorek
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-10/microsoft-offers-free-database-software-to-lure-oracle-customers
======
tracker1
Although interesting, nothing here is really surprising... And for most
businesses, I would be willing to bet that they don't need the features that
Oracle offers over MS-SQL... though there's a lot of bias to go around.

In the end though, a lot of DBA and developer careers have been made and
persist around the Oracle ecosystem and have a lot of influence in many
companies.

